# best parge material?



## Norrrrrrrrrrrrm (Jan 20, 2007)

I have a client that needs a few cracks in his block basement to be parged(sp?). What is the best material to use? Will a regular premixed mortar work? The house is over 100 years old, so settling and future cracking should not occur anymore.


----------



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

It is not block (CMU) if it is over 100 years old, but regardless the best parging material is regular old pre-mixed mortar, maybe throw a handful of Fibermesh per bag.


----------



## Norrrrrrrrrrrrm (Jan 20, 2007)

Yeah that's what I was going to use. I just wanted to make sure there wasn't some "super product". I did the job today and it turned out great! Thanks for chiming in.


----------

